

Do lobsters and other invertebrates feel pain? New research has some answers. - tejaswiy
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/do-lobsters-and-other-invertebrates-feel-pain-new-research-has-some-answers/2014/03/07/f026ea9e-9e59-11e3-b8d8-94577ff66b28_story.html

======
nihonto
I fear this may spell the end to some of my favourite Mediterranean dishes :(

